# songs you hated...bad



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 22, 2016)

Bring the frickin' cake inside and you'll be okay son...really.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2016)

Yea, eat the cake and stop singing because you can't!


----------



## ossian (Mar 23, 2016)

Can I simply include anything by a Boy Band or Girl Band? There are sooooo many!


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

Anything by the Beatles and the song that seems to never end.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman said:


> Anything by the Beatles and the song that seems to never end.



Are you saying you hate all Beatles songs??!!

:saywhat:  mg::wink:


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, all Beatles songs. When I was in Vietnam, anytime a Beatles song came on the radio, if we had one (radio), he had to change the station (Our choices were limited). Only a few guys in our platoon were Beatles fans. A lot of guys liked British songs, but NO Beatles music. Most of us were fans of The Animals as far as British groups went. One night, everything was quiet for a change. It had rained all day until just before dark. I took out my harmonica and played "Jambalaya" the Hank Williams version and one of my Dad's favorites. Most everyone was grateful for the change. It is better played with the fiddle, but none was available.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 23, 2016)

_Blue Moon _- Marcels






_Barbara Ann_ - Beach Boys


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

I had a girlfriend named Barbara Ann. Loved the girl, but not this version of the song. Here is my favorite version.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

Most of the Beatles's songs appealed more to starry-eyed teenage girls, who were their biggest fans. When we were in Vietnam and was able to get to a TV set to watch a little telly, they looked like a bunch of draft dodgers that couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag, as the old saying goes. I have to laugh when I hear McCartney referred to as Sir Paul. Just like Elton John or Sir Elton. If this isn't laughable, I don't know what is. I guess being knighted isn't like it was in the Medieval Times when bravery and courage were more important than being able to sing a song and/or strum a guitar. I think Lennon was a very talented songwriter and George Harrison was a top singer, guitar player and producer. After that, well, each must decide for themselves. JMO.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman said:


> Most of the Beatles's songs appealed more to starry-eyed teenage girls, who were their biggest fans. When we were in Vietnam and was able to get to a TV set to watch a little telly, they looked like a bunch of draft dodgers that couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag, as the old saying goes. I have to laugh when I hear McCartney referred to as Sir Paul. Just like Elton John or Sir Elton. If this isn't laughable, I don't know what is. I guess being knighted isn't like it was in the Medieval Times when bravery and courage were more important than being able to sing a song and/or strum a guitar. I think Lennon was a very talented songwriter and George Harrison was a top singer, guitar player and producer. After that, well, each must decide for themselves. JMO.



So many are knighted now it doesn't really mean anything.  You just have to be a popular entertainer.

Yes, I was a starry eyed teenager.  Actually I was only 11 when I became a fan - even before they were on Ed Sullivan.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman said:


> Most of the Beatles's songs appealed more to starry-eyed teenage girls, who were their biggest fans. When we were in Vietnam and was able to get to a TV set to watch a little telly, they looked like a bunch of draft dodgers that couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag, as the old saying goes. I have to laugh when I hear McCartney referred to as Sir Paul. Just like Elton John or Sir Elton. If this isn't laughable, I don't know what is. I guess being knighted isn't like it was in the Medieval Times when bravery and courage were more important than being able to sing a song and/or strum a guitar. I think Lennon was a very talented songwriter and George Harrison was a top singer, guitar player and producer. After that, well, each must decide for themselves. JMO.



Take a look at the list of songs written by members of the Beatles , many recorded not by them but other great artists and you may find they are the greatest song writers of a generation.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)

Music is 'in the ear of the beholder' the same way art or food is. Some people are not going to like the favorites of others.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 23, 2016)

This one and anything sung by Dean Martin or Tom Jones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Mar 23, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Music is 'in the ear of the beholder' the same way art or food is. Some people are not going to like the favorites of others.



Unless a person is tone deaf.  Then most UK artists who have been given Knight Hoods have them awarded for service to charity.  In days gone by they were awarded not for bravery, but for who they sucked up to, that has not changed , we have a big house full of e'm.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2016)

I hated this song. I got tired of counting how many times they repeated the word lollipop.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Unless a person is tone deaf.  Then most UK artists who have been given Knight Hoods have them awarded for service to charity.  In days gone by they were awarded not for bravery, but for who they sucked up to, that has not changed , we have a big house full of e'm.


People should be able to express songs they don't like freely. You do realize that very few Americans keep track of who has Knight Hoods, don't you?
edited to add: We are talking about MUSIC we don't like here & not celebrities/ musicians we don't like. As for the Beatles, I like some of their stuff & don't  like other of their stuff. I always preferred the music of the Rolling Stones to that of the Beatles. It's just a music preference.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Mar 23, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> People should be able to express songs they don't like freely. You do realize that very few Americans keep track of who has Knight Hoods, don't you?
> edited to add: We are talking about MUSIC we don't like here & not celebrities/ musicians we don't like. As for the Beatles, I like some of their stuff & don't  like other of their stuff. I always preferred the music of the Rolling Stones to that of the Beatles. It's just a music preference.



I only mentioned Knight Hoods as another poster mentioned Knight Hoods.  Folk in the UK do not give a toss who has one .  A female here has just been given a honour and a seat in the house for selling "Ladies Rabbits".


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> I only mentioned Knight Hoods as another poster mentioned Knight Hoods.  Folk in the UK do not give a toss who has one.


I was secretly THINKING that. I didn't say it though  Yep I don't give a toss who has one 
Ladies Rabbits eh? Well we have our own weird stuff here as well


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Take a look at the list of songs written by members of the Beatles , many recorded not by them but other great artists and you may find they are the greatest song writers of a generation.



I don't get your point. I wasn't referring to the songs themselves, just the music that the Beatles as a group produce, not to mention .... (Oh, forget it.)


----------



## Arachne (Mar 23, 2016)

my kids played these two constantly


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman said:


> I don't get your point. I wasn't referring to the songs themselves, just the music that the Beatles as a group produce, not to mention .... (Oh, forget it.)



It's ok Oldman, now I know why they played " Ride of the Valkyries" by Wagner in Apocalypse and not "Norwegian  Wood".


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)

Arachne said:


> my kids played these two constantly


hahahaha that blue one is awful!


----------

